# Newburgh New York Backyard Dig



## SpringHouse (Mar 18, 2020)

Treasures from our yard, behind 1830s home. Digging privy and previous shed location.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow, great finds!  Not often you find four quart hutches in one dig!  And that stoneware is great too, looks like quite an old one.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice digs.  Awesome to be able to dig in your own yard and find cool bottles


----------



## slugplate (Mar 18, 2020)

Excellent finds! Shame about the broken stoneware. However, the stoneware bottle is top notch and the qt. hutches are just as amazing.


----------



## SpringHouse (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks! This dig is making me feel like i want to excavate the entire property. Not sure if my wife would like her garden turned over!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 18, 2020)

I like the 4 Quart Hutches. They are listed as Scarce on Hutchbook.com  Congrats.  Check out link below. LEON.



			http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/HutchSearchResults.aspx?Primary_Name=baker+steam&Manufacturer=&City=&Color=&County=&Mold_Type=&State=&Plate_Type=&Territory=&Pictures=&Region=&Start_Height=&End_Height=&Country=&Start_Width=&End_Width=&Bottle_Number=&Start_Marked_Year=&End_Marked_Year=&Sub_Categories=&Shape=&All_Embossing=&Rarity=&Front_Embossing=&Added=&Back_Embossing=&Updated=&Base_Embossing=&Comments=&Find_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 18, 2020)

nice.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 22, 2020)

Never seen a quart Hutch.... nice pickups!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 22, 2020)

I have some New York Hutches to trade if you wanta trade one of those 4 hutches. LEON.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 25, 2020)

Judging by what you have found so far, that area has a ton of potential for some great finds.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 25, 2020)

Do you collect New York bottles specifically?  Or just whatever hits you?


----------



## SpringHouse (Mar 25, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Do you collect New York bottles specifically?  Or just whatever hits you?


I have been in and around old homes for many years. Worked in the architectural salvage field and now working in preservation and historic site maintenance. Always poking around for junk, extra proud of these bottles as they came from our own back yard.

Also, the stoneware bottle is labeled C&P, for Cunningham & Powers. A family by the name of Cunningham lived in our home in the late 19th century. Looking into that possible connection.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 25, 2020)

SpringHouse said:


> I have been in and around old homes for many years. Worked in the architectural salvage field and now working in preservation and historic site maintenance. Always poking around for junk, extra proud of these bottles as they came from our own back yard.
> 
> Also, the stoneware bottle is labeled C&P, for Cunningham & Powers. A family by the name of Cunningham lived in our home in the late 19th century. Looking into that possible connection.



that’s cool.  I think there was a popular Cunningham from the Philadelphia area that was a big time maker of stoneware too - so maybe that could be a lead.

would love to see other bottles or just cool stuff your saved over the years.

the work I do requires lots of coordination with SHPOs and THPOs and then often recovery and preservation - cool stuff you are doing.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 25, 2020)

In one photo you show a single item. On my phone it looks like a plunger to a syringe. Is that correct?


----------



## SpringHouse (Mar 25, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> In one photo you show a single item. On my phone it looks like a plunger to a syringe. Is that correct?



Not sure, my first guess is that it may be an insulator for passing wires through a timber or stud. It is glazed and has a star imprinted.


----------



## SpringHouse (Mar 25, 2020)

yacorie said:


> that’s cool.  I think there was a popular Cunningham from the Philadelphia area that was a big time maker of stoneware too - so maybe that could be a lead.
> 
> would love to see other bottles or just cool stuff your saved over the years.
> 
> the work I do requires lots of coordination with SHPOs and THPOs and then often recovery and preservation - cool stuff you are doing.



This button came up burried under the original hearth,  back then surplus lime from mortar and plaster was sometimes used as a base for dry laid brick or stone.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 25, 2020)

SpringHouse said:


> This button came up burried under the original hearth,  back then surplus lime from mortar and plaster was sometimes used as a base for dry laid brick or stone.



very cool.  Have you identified it? We find a lot of buttons detecting and I’m often surprised at some of the old ones having makers marks on them


----------



## SpringHouse (Mar 25, 2020)

yacorie said:


> very cool.  Have you identified it? We find a lot of buttons detecting and I’m often surprised at some of the old ones having makers marks on them


Did some brief research, seems to be civil war or just after. There are several versions if this, no makers marks. 

It was encased in lime dust so is not in great shape. There was a huge lime pit nearby, could have even fallen off a coat when unloading kilns! I know many military folks wore thier issued uniforms after the war as well.


----------



## willong (Mar 25, 2020)

SpringHouse said:


> Not sure, my first guess is that it may be an insulator for passing wires through a timber or stud. It is glazed and has a star imprinted.



The tube component of "Knob and Tube" wiring is what I was immediately thinking.




I grabbed the photo from the Web, and it is not the best example.  From memory, I believe the tubes, at least some variants, do have a larger O.D. on one end to butt up against, but not pass through, the structural members.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 28, 2020)

SpringHouse said:


> Treasures from our yard, behind 1830s home. Digging privy and previous shed location.


Wow that’s a dream come true. Sooooo lucky!!!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 28, 2020)

yacorie said:


> that’s cool.  I think there was a popular Cunningham from the Philadelphia area that was a big time maker of stoneware too - so maybe that could be a lead.
> 
> would love to see other bottles or just cool stuff your saved over the years.
> 
> the work I do requires lots of coordination with SHPOs and THPOs and then often recovery and preservation - cool stuff you are doing.



Cunningham & Co
518 Locust St
Philadelphia pa


----------

